# Looking for some opinions on labs!



## Tiggy73 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi everyone. 
Am looking for some opinions on my labs as am just not getting anywhere with drs. The last one told me ferritin is the poor man's iron and its impossible to have symptoms of b12 deficiency at 199 (the reference range in the UK is 199-875!). He also told me I'm just fat and everything is because of this... I am bigger than I have been but simply because I started feeling so bad and just couldn't train at the gym the way I used to. So, yes, I am overweight - 80kg for 5'4. But having also been into weightlifting, I am still only a UK14 which is a US10 because I have maintained my muscle mass. So... I'm nearly 39 and a lady (and not perimenapausal or anything)

I have seen a ND and she confirmed adrenal fatigue so have been supplementing with Isocort (6x a day) since Feb but am having no major improvement in tiredness, feeling cold or weight. I put seeing her on hold for the moment due to cost as insurance doesn't cover her.

Right, here are some of my labs I was hoping for your input on. Any advice you be really appreciated. I know something isn't right but no one will actually look into it so am hoping someone here will be ale to point me in the right direction so can take it further and get sorted! I thank you all in advance hugs2

TSH (0.27 - 4.2)*
May 2012 * 1.76, Oct 2011 * * 1.2, July 2011 * *0.95
Is is normal to jump around like this in under a year?

Free T4 (12-22)
May 2012 * 12.7, Oct 2011 * 14.8, July 2011 * 15.3

Free T3 (3.9-6.8)
May 2012 * 4.99, July 2011 * *5.4

Thyroid Peroxidase IgG (finger prick test) 12.3 (range 0-75)
Anti-Thyroglobulin <40 (normal)
Anti-Thyroperoxidase <35 (normal)

Others
Low FSH, LH, Oestradiol, Testosterone, SHBG, Bicarbonate
High prolactin, Androstenedione, IGF1
Cortisol - serum, mid- low level within range but not optimal, saliva was at bottom of each range possible
Ferritin - jumps from 58 down to 33 within one month (normal but low) but am on Ferrus Fumerate 322mg 2x a day for the last year
ACTH - suppression test, suppressed to 5 but the range here was up to 5 yet some endos argue below 3 is suppression (but of course, not mine!)

Have managed to correct B12 deficiency with regular injections. Vit D is closer to 100 now after many years of deficiency (going out in high sun and taking 5000iu a day)

Loads of hypo symptoms - weight gain, aching joints, crushing fatigue, hair loss and thinning, ridges in nails, brain fog, constantly cold despite weight gain, *horribly heavy periods with massive clots (only since Feb), could sleep for days, tendonopathies in feet, piriformis, glutes, it band, knees, shoulder, elbow, etc.

Before this all started 4yrs ao, I was the Energiser bunny and could work out for hours, work all night and do anything! But then started to need to train more and more to keep on top of weight and that got unmanagable and then all the injuries started...

Looking forward to your informed opinions. Thanks for taking the time to read my post and for writing if you do!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Tiggy, welcome....and sorry you do not feel well.

We have some members here who are pretty good at reading lab results, and I'm sure they'll be along soon.

Just to confirm...it looks like right now, you are taking Isocort, B12 injections, and 5000iu of Vitamin D daily. Are you taking any other medications?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tiggy73 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Am looking for some opinions on my labs as am just not getting anywhere with drs. The last one told me ferritin is the poor man's iron and its impossible to have symptoms of b12 deficiency at 199 (the reference range in the UK is 199-875!). He also told me I'm just fat and everything is because of this... I am bigger than I have been but simply because I started feeling so bad and just couldn't train at the gym the way I used to. So, yes, I am overweight - 80kg for 5'4. But having also been into weightlifting, I am still only a UK14 which is a US10 because I have maintained my muscle mass. So... I'm nearly 39 and a lady (and not perimenapausal or anything)
> 
> I have seen a ND and she confirmed adrenal fatigue so have been supplementing with Isocort (6x a day) since Feb but am having no major improvement in tiredness, feeling cold or weight. I put seeing her on hold for the moment due to cost as insurance doesn't cover her.
> ...


Something is going on because your numbers are jumping all over the place. This is probably due to blocking, binding and stimulating antibodies to the receptor sites.

Here are some listed.

blocking antibodies
http://www.suite101.com/lesson.cfm/19330/2899/4

TBII (Thyrotrophin Binding Inhibiting Immunoglobulin)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1969138 (good test for TSHR)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Have you been on any Quinalone antibiotics, statins or glucophage?


----------



## Tiggy73 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Andros,
Thanks so much for taking the time to respond, so much appreciated!

As for your first question, that is correct, only taking Isocort, B complex plus B12 injections and Vit D. I was on Dianette for 12yrs but have been off it for a year now. I did a bottle of Nutri thyroid based on my ND's recommendation, but that was after all the blood work done here.

I was also on glucophage for around 9yrs but stopped in January this year after being told I didn't have PCOS and there was no reason to be taking it!

Have never been on anything else other than a couple stints on strong anti-inflammatories which were in 2010.

Like many here, I just keep getting the run-around from GPs who can't be bothered to look into the results other than to say they mostly fall into normal ranges - but of course, are happy to ignore the ones that don't! So thought it was a good idea to get some input from some more holistic experts!!!

Thanks for the links - will have a look into them as well! Looking forward to getting some opinions to arm myself with for the next appt! Thanks again!


----------



## Tiggy73 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi there,
Really hoping for some ideas to ask my doctor when I go in as don't want to be fobbed off. Would really appreciate your input!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tiggy73 said:


> Hi Andros,
> Thanks so much for taking the time to respond, so much appreciated!
> 
> As for your first question, that is correct, only taking Isocort, B complex plus B12 injections and Vit D. I was on Dianette for 12yrs but have been off it for a year now. I did a bottle of Nutri thyroid based on my ND's recommendation, but that was after all the blood work done here.
> ...


Please push for these lab tests and an ulta-sound as well. Cancer should always be ruled out. Or in as the case may be.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## Bethany79 (Jul 24, 2012)

I noticed your labs stated high prolactin. How high? Have you had a brain Ct or MRI?


----------



## Tiggy73 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Beth,
Thanks for reading!

My Prolactin was 632 (102-496mIu/n). Also high was IGF-1 at 346 (109-284pg/ml) and Androstenedione 13 (3-8nmol/L).

Nope, I was trying for an MRI of my pituitary but the last idiot accused me of taking steroids and god knows what else to make my blood work the way it is! He refused to do any work and just said to go a 600cal/day diet! He said I was obviously buying hydrocortisone creams to falsify my results! Considering I don't touch anying other than the odd Nurofen and Voltarol.. Then again, he wrote me a script to put me back on Dianette - even though itbcaused my bp to reach 164/110...

I'm sure my thyroid is involved in this mess somehow - whether its the cause or a symptom, thats what I'm trying to get to the bottom of. Hence why I want to be armed with some ideas to bounce them off new doc so can actually get to the source and get sorted!

Thanks again for taking the time to read, look forward to any thoughts you may have!


----------



## Bethany79 (Jul 24, 2012)

I was thinking pituitary as well. Possibly MEN1? Multiple endocrine neoplasia. I know how frustraiting it all is when you know something is wrong but the doctors seem clueless. I have been tested for prolactinoma, lymes disease, multiple sclerosis(verdict is still out on that one) ect. Finally I insisted my GP to check my thyroid after my periods got wacky, I began lactating, and I felt an aweful lump in my throat whenever I swallowed. Finally I am on my way to a diagnosis. I will pray you get some answers soon too.


----------



## Tiggy73 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the pointers Bethany - will raise that one as well. Really hope you get somewhere too! Its amazing how some drs are allowed to do such poor jobs. I saw a sports physician recently, and he also said, he was still amazed how many drs blamed everything on the patients and accused them of making up stuff instead of taking them seriously!

Thanks also Andros, will push for those blood tests as well.

Is there any reason for TSH to start increasing like that (and FT4 lowering) - or could it be that now that I've been off Metformin for a few months, the real levels are starting to come through and finally catch up with what I've been feeling? My TSH has doubled in less than a year, FT4 dropped nearly 3 points and FT3 is also slightly lower (10%).


----------

